# New Website



## elizpage (May 4, 2015)

Elizabeth Page Walker

I've been working on this for the past couple of days. I can't figure out how to route this to my old domain name on Wix (Since I'm a newb), so if anyone knows how to do this please please let me know. Yes- I know there's a step-by-step tutorial on the Squarespace website.. Still don't know how because it's not idiot-proof. I have my domain until 2018, but I probably shouldn't even have purchased it to begin with. Meh. Cry. I would also "cancel" my domain name and stop being billed if I got off my ass and learned how to. 

I tried to pick out some of the best pieces of work I've had over the past few years. It might not be a lot, but it's what I had. Honest critiques would be appreciated. My website isn't for profit, it's just a showcase of my work as it states on the website.. I don't know how to start a business here in China yet... I'll have to train for at least a few more years in the language in order to be remotely close to what it takes. However- I did write the "About Me" myself originally (it was edited by a Chinese friend). 

Anyway. I kinda want to show the world because I love Squarespace.

Zai Jian Yall,
Page


----------



## ColeGauthier (May 24, 2015)

Good morning Page, or evening if it's Beijing I believe!

I would give square space a call, they will guide you through the process over the phone and this will avoid any mess ups that can lead to serious problems with your current website. If you're a photographer, I wouldn't write out that my website isn't for profit, I think it would push potential clients away, I know it would for me. The way I see it, I scroll over your website, some good photos and some okay (I'll talk about that shortly) and then head to your about me to contact this photographer but then I read that this website is not for profit and would make me think that she doesn't accept clients. This is not a good point to put across especially if you are saying you would like to start a business there. That's just my opinion though!

As for the photos, I can only speak for the portraiture. I think the only one I like is the first woman with the cheetah print. The other ones have things cut off that shouldn't be, like feet and awkward posing. Also, work on showing emotions through your photos. Just need to work on that stuff! Also, don't be afraid to warm up the photos a little, a woman's skin loves being warmed up a little 

Anyway, great website, easy to navigate, square space did their job again. However, if there is one thing, I just don't like not being able to click on the images to make them bigger but that's a personal thing!

Cheers!


----------



## James Baranski (May 26, 2015)

Page, here is a website I built from Square space. There are tutorials to get it better...

Chicago Protography


----------



## TomOScott (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Page,
You probably already did this, but did you go through the Settings/Domains/Connect a Third Party Domain process? I had my domain registered at Namespace, and it went perfectly.
Even though my domain was set, it didn't go to the correct page. Then Squarespace help reminded me that I needed to set a page as my home page. Now it works perfectly.
I used to use the carousel layout on my site. A lot of people told me to get rid of it, and go back to vertical scrolling. So that's what I'm doing on my new site.
Did you intentionally limit the sizes of your images to that on the carousel? These days, people like to see big images, so you might give that a thought.
Rather than putting your email on the page, I would add a simple contact form.
Lastly, I very much agree that you should do away with the "non-profit" verbiage. It discourages any sales. You never know where your next sale might come from. I put some framed works in a beauty parlor 10 years ago, and forgot they were there. This March, I got a call from the owner, and she sold two of them!

PS-I've been off this site for several month, and forgot what was in my signature. If you want to see my new site, still under development, for ideas, go to www.tomoscott.photography . I'm still new to Squarespace, but I'd be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 9, 2015)

I really like your site! The simplicity of it and the vibrance of the photos I think make it look great. Too many people end up with a cluttered site. Yours looks great and nice shots also!
p.s. Also I think the framing on the portraits is great, I do not see where anything is cut off. Everyone has their own taste and style in framing shots and I think yours looks great.


----------

